# Missoula's Haunted House (took a trip through last night)



## ecto1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Took the kids and the wife to a haunted house this evening. The 8 yr old daughter said that nothing scares her cause her dad makes props... Minutes later the same brave child is saying "I want to go home!" So much for bravery. The haunt was called Missoula's Haunted House in Missoula Montana. Great show and very well done. I might go back alone to see if the can scare me! I told them about Halloween forum so hopefully they will join and ad to our collective.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

kewl sounds like fun!

yeah, hopefully they'll join our little (krazy) group

amk


----------

